# Chance Metal detector?



## justinhcase (Aug 27, 2016)

Has any one tried to build a Chance Metal detector?
It looks like a fairly straightforward kit but I have made that mistake before.
It is hard to know what you will actually end up with and if it is of any use.
http://www.silverdog.co.uk/library.html


----------



## galenrog (Aug 27, 2016)

My guess is that you would be building a toy. And that is an optimistic guess. I could find little on the website linked to that actually functioned. I would steer very clear of this if you actually want a detector.


----------



## Smack (Aug 27, 2016)

Meteorite Men was a show on Discovery or The History channel I think. They had a large detector that they built to be pulled behind their vehicle and it just slid across the ground, I think it was about 8' wide x 3 or 4'. They could cover a lot of ground very quickly with that thing. When they got a good hit they would jump out with their hand held and pinpoint the object. Not sure on the specifics or what they used as a control head, but there has to be better info on the net than that site.


----------

